# Weirton Wacky Figure Eight



## tomyafx1 (Jan 23, 2003)

Guys,

I am in the process of making a Atlas figure eight. This track is so cool. We have found that this is the way to go of making a figure eight. 

We ran a exhibition race last weekend and it worked fine. It was so funny we had wires everywhere, just like you would do in the old days.

You can Check out the video's on You Tube look for "Vascra"

Check out these pictures 

Joe


----------



## tomyafx1 (Jan 23, 2003)

More pictures


----------



## tomyafx1 (Jan 23, 2003)

another picture


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Looks like a fun track and those cars wont be pretty very long. 

Wes


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

LOL,man when you change things up,you change things up don't you Joe.
That's about as far from drag racing you can get and still call it the same hobby,lol:thumbsup:
Did you ever sell your drag set-up
Rick


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Love the figure 8 racing, I cant count how many t-jet bodies we broke or modified while racing on figure 8 tracks as kids. I still have several lock & joiner intersections & plenty of track, I may do a Tuck away style / door style 4 lane figure 8 this winter, that would be a very cool track.

Good job on your track, you just added to my project list. 

TomyAFX1 how much space is needed for that 4 lane setup?

Boosted


----------



## SlickRick (Mar 3, 2011)

Do the cars run smooth over the intersection? I never thought to do that with the atlas cross track. Sweet track! Any plans for dirt and smashed up cars on the infield? lol


----------



## SouthLyonBen (Mar 14, 2012)

It'd be sweet painted dirt color but it's still cool.


----------



## tomyafx1 (Jan 23, 2003)

WesJY said:


> Looks like a fun track and those cars wont be pretty very long.
> 
> Wes


Wes It is by far a great track to run on!!! Atlas is track is so much smooth than that Model Motoring custom intersection.


----------



## tomyafx1 (Jan 23, 2003)

Hornet said:


> LOL,man when you change things up,you change things up don't you Joe.
> That's about as far from drag racing you can get and still call it the same hobby,lol:thumbsup:
> Did you ever sell your drag set-up
> Rick


Yes I do

Yes the drag track is sold and waiting for the guy to pick it up


----------



## tomyafx1 (Jan 23, 2003)

Boosted-Z71 said:


> Love the figure 8 racing, I cant count how many t-jet bodies we broke or modified while racing on figure 8 tracks as kids. I still have several lock & joiner intersections & plenty of track, I may do a Tuck away style / door style 4 lane figure 8 this winter, that would be a very cool track.
> 
> Good job on your track, you just added to my project list.
> 
> ...


With Atlas Track all you need is 36"x80" hollow door and the figure eight track will fit in that with now problem. Plus you can add things to it!!!


----------



## tomyafx1 (Jan 23, 2003)

SlickRick said:


> Do the cars run smooth over the intersection? I never thought to do that with the atlas cross track. Sweet track! Any plans for dirt and smashed up cars on the infield? lol



The four 3x3 Atlas intersection just needs a little work to them. Have to sand the rails a little. A guy out on the West coast told me how to do it and it work perfect. 

Atlas figure eight track IS THE ONLY WAY TO GO!!! I do know that there might be some on E-bay real soon. Keep a eye out for them!!!


No dirt on my track, it is going to be a paved looking track with some buildings. All the track that I have was basically Free!!!! LOL :dude:

Joe


----------



## tomyafx1 (Jan 23, 2003)

Update on track

I bought a 36"x80" hollow door for my track. It is on there so good. Plus I have space to add different things if i like.

This picture is just to see how it fits and works.

I painted the door Grey today and it came out really nice. I than went to a Craft place and bought some black project board to make the inlay for the track.


----------



## tomyafx1 (Jan 23, 2003)

Guys,

Wow thank you for all the private e-mails about my Figure eight track. My main e-mail was really loaded. 

I will let you know when it is done and have you all come over and race real soon.

Joe:dude:


----------



## tomyafx1 (Jan 23, 2003)

Guys,


The track is all silicone down and wiring is all done on my Wachy figure eight track. I did not want to ruin the Brand New Atlas track with nails or screws. 


The 3x3 inter sections are so smooth, Thank you all for the tips on this. It worked out great. And it is really smooth going through them*. LOL**
*


Plus there is no holes for the chassis to hit when flying around the track.



I added 1" black borders around the turns and I added brown cork around the black borders. 



We also added black project foam in the infields.



My next step is to get 4 Turn bleachers and 3 other building with all HO people and some bodies on the track.


I am also going to get some Hay bails to put on the brown cork.


_*Not going to add none of that green grass or brown stuff to it, afraid it will ruin the chassis. Plus that is over kill!!! LOL 
*_
_
_
_*
*_
Fairgrounds cars look really nice on this track



Once that is all done I will add the side rails.


Like to thank Stumpy for helping out on the borders.

Thanks To John E on the idea about the brown cork on the outside of the black border



By far this is a awesome project, _*glad I thought about it !!!! LOL*_



Joe




_*Hahahasheaheakhma*_heah1ahaha


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Wow that looks GREAT!!!! :thumbsup:

What a fun idea!


----------



## bdsharp (Sep 27, 2012)

That looks like big-time fun. I almost did the Leadfoot Speedway like that. Maybe next time.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

So cool!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## tomyafx1 (Jan 23, 2003)

Thanks guys. I am glad I came up with this idea!! With the Atlas track LOL


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

Pretty cool idea and different.

The more I thought about this and the fun you could have,the more I like it.

Would definetly be some good times.

I'm thinking some neo magnet cars with small explosive charges.

Endless possibilities.

Keep us posted on this one.Very cool.:thumbsup:

Mike


----------



## Jim Norton (Jun 29, 2007)

Such a great idea for a 4 lane track! Wish one of today's manufacturers would come out with a crossing piece which would make this possible with modern track.

That looks like great fun!

Jim Norton
Huntsville, AL


----------



## tomyafx1 (Jan 23, 2003)

New location in North Carolina


----------



## tomyafx1 (Jan 23, 2003)

Thinking about selling my track...... or I have a big surprise for it.... Something custom to make it a 1000% better


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

Wacky track looks great. What are the Black Turn boarders and where do they come from?

Thanks in advance

Rob


----------



## tomyafx1 (Jan 23, 2003)

Guys this track is now for sale!


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

how much?


----------



## FOSTBITTEN (Aug 1, 2013)

What is the 1000% improvement idea? I wish I could afford it.


----------



## Ovalhead (Nov 20, 2010)

Looks like fun.


----------



## tomyafx1 (Jan 23, 2003)

sold sold sold


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*congratulations*

congrats Bullwinkle.
:roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## tomyafx1 (Jan 23, 2003)

I have a great idea with another track.... It will be awesome and SMOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOTH.......

Only for me!!!!!

hahahaRhahOahahNahahahahaShahaEhahaEhahaKhahahMahahEahah1


----------



## tomyafx1 (Jan 23, 2003)

I did start smoking those cigars Like my old DH buddy!!!


----------



## 9finger hobbies (Mar 11, 2008)

My brother and I have been making aluninum foil bodies for our slot cars for years. I have pics on my face book page of a couple of cars we ran on my brother's " Uber Death Track ". I have a set of four 41 Willys painted up like dirt track jalopies on JL chassis. I'll try to get a picture of the set up on Hobby Talk and on my Facebook.


----------



## tomyafx1 (Jan 23, 2003)

I have another Atlas Figure eight for sale... The last one sold fast


----------



## tomyafx1 (Jan 23, 2003)

Guys,

I have another Atlas track for sale... Atlas figure eight 4 lane NOS track all new never used.

E-mail me for details


----------



## tomyafx1 (Jan 23, 2003)

ok bad news.....

I sold all three of the Atlas four lane figure eights. 

They sold with in 1 hour of posting everywhere!!!!


----------

